# Mike Davis BBQ Class - Anyone Going?



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

I saw this on Basso's site this morning.

No camera's permitted.  Kind of pricey @ $500 but it is for two days. The class is in Lynchburg, TN. March 16-17th.

Here is the link:

http://www.lottabullbbq.com/Classes.htm


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 17, 2007)

Too pricey.  I'll need the money to finish paying for my pit and the trip down.  You goin??  For 2-3 comps a year I don't think it's worth it right now for me. If you plan on doing about 8-10 I'd think about it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

I already sent the application in.  I'm going to try to do more comps this year than last.  I'm shooting for 4-6 but its a little hard to find that many within a reasonable distance.  No more than a 10 hour drive for me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 17, 2007)

For $500 bucks I'll give you a class on my gas assisted, charcoal, wood burning, stoker assisted, rotisserie cooker if you bring the beer and meat and rub and charcoal and wood and propane!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

I bet you would Larry!


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I saw this on Basso's site this morning.
> 
> No camera's permitted.  Kind of pricey @ $500 but it is for two days. The class is in Lynchburg, TN. March 16-17th.
> 
> ...



Not for that amount , but I bet its gonna be a good class. If anyone goes please let us know what happens ??


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Too pricey.  I'll need the money to finish paying for my pit and the trip down.  You goin??  For 2-3 comps a year I don't think it's worth it right now for me. If you plan on doing about 8-10 I'd think about it.



Bubba,

Here's what I'm thinking so far, subject to change of course

1. Pigs In The Park
    Danville, VA 5/18-5/19

2. Guitar B-Q
    Asbury Park, N.J. July 7-8

3. Madison Ribberfest
    Madison, IN 8/17-8/18

4. New Holland, PA
    8/24-8/25

5. Silver Lake, MI
    September 14-15th(Bruce or Puff do you know anything about this one

6. Oinktoberfest
    Clarence, NY  9/28-9/29

7. Nelsonville, OH
    October 19th-20th 

I'd like to add another in June but I'm having trouble finding a contest close to home.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 17, 2007)

I plan on being at #3. That one is close to home for us.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 17, 2007)

I look forward to meeting you Dale!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

Dallas: I don't think he will get many takers in Clarence. But I could be wrong. That's allot of dough.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> For $500 bucks I'll give you a class on my gas assisted, charcoal, wood burning, stoker assisted, rotisserie cooker if you bring the beer and meat and rub and charcoal and wood and propane!


I don't care who ya are, that's funny!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 17, 2007)

Kloset...no Grand Rapids??  Not sure if we are doing that one either.  Depends upon how the paying gigs are working out by then.  I'd like to do New Holland.  I'll have to check with Woodman.  I'll drive the new tank over there for that one.  Again, depends upon the catering schedules for bofe of us.  Probably lay low this year and see where things end up.  Definitely Oinkerfest and Nelsonville.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 17, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Dallas: I don't think he will get many takers in Clarence. But I could be wrong. That's allot of dough.



Pigs, I believe those are the contests Kloset is planning on attending...not bbq classes.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 18, 2007)

Kloset we will have a good time, that is for sure. Cant wait.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR
> 
> You should check out snowshoe WV it is a great contest location on top of the mountain at snowshoe.  Bill's grill was there the past two years.


[/quote]

Thanks Hoss, I must have missed that one on the KCBS calendar.  What are the dates for the contest.  That isn't the contest where there was the delay with the payouts is it?  If not it sounds like a good one and fairly close to home as well.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1jlqcxf5]Bubba,
> 
> Here's what I'm thinking so far, subject to change of course
> 
> ...


glad to see you're venturing into va and pa.  looks like you and i will be meeting up at #1 and #4.  first round is on me.     and if memory servers correctly i owe rich decker a clonecycle in new halland... so i guess the second round is on me too...   [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:1jlqcxf5]

Brian, I look forward to meeting you.  I'm curious to check out the clonesickles everyone talks about.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> For $500 bucks I'll give you a class on my gas assisted, charcoal, wood burning, stoker assisted, rotisserie cooker if you bring the beer and meat and rub and charcoal and wood and propane!



Where's the sign up sheet?


----------



## Unity (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Where's the sign up sheet?


You get one with every case of Wolfe Rub you order.   

--John  8)


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like we will have him in Calif winter 08 
Chris Lilly this summer


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations Thom! I know that it's a lot of work getting talent like that to teach a class.  When do you start taking reservations for the Lilly class?


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 19, 2007)

Early May for the Chris Lilly at CBBQA site 
Saturday class for locals 
Sunday set up for Flyins with meat option and
 3 big pits available for out of towners


----------



## Thom Emery (Feb 19, 2007)

He probably saw that eel


----------

